# How do I get power to my line-out converter?!



## kevin92 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys, this is my first post and I am now a Nissan Altima owner. I came from a mazda6:loseraltima destroys it) and now am transferring all of my equipment to the new baby. Anyways, in my mazda i wired my LOC behind the HU so the power was easy to find but since the altima doesn't have rear door speakers, it's easier to go through the trunk. 

Anyways, my LOC is active so it needs a 12v source for power and i'm wondering where the easiest place to find it is, in the trunk. Is there a 12v going to the speakers? I read in another post there was but I'm somehow doubtful. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## kevin92 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh by the way I forgot to mention the Altima is a 2005 with the stock headunit, no bose.


----------

